# What is this tool used for?



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Got this with some other slot car stuff I picked up. What is it used for?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

That is a SCM Blueprint Pack. It is used working on Tjet arms and gears. If I can find my instructions I will scan them for you.
hojoe


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Here ya go. Hope this helps
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Neat little set of tools!! That looks like something I can use!! Maybe I can get a discount because I'm SCM too?!?! :lol:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bob, congrats, that is one of the most sought after impact tools out there. you will need a brass head hammer to complete the set up.

joeLED, good luck finding one. 

I put one up as a prize for one of my races some years ago and the other I keep as it has certain advantages over the $40.00 individual pullers, presses, removers, swagers, etc!
to my knowledge they are no longer produced.
ask sgrig about the value of this set of tools.
upon discovery of one, if ever that happens, I will snatch it up in a heart beat.
and there lies the challenge to our machinist type friends.
if someone would try reproducing this set?
I am fairly sure there is no patent on the group of steel/aluminum machined parts that comprise this simple tool.

Bob, nice catch man!


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Boy AL, if a guy had set that could be measured, it be easy to reverse engineer, and knock a few sets out.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

chappy, if that is an offer, I will LEND mine.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

I want one. Maybe AL could take some Dimensions?
SJJ


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

That would be great AL, it will be fun little project, I will pm my address, I will ship it back as soon as possible plus an few extra sets. 
Rob


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

message received and noted. keep an eye next week. thanx, al.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a really nice pdf file of the instructions and picture demos of how to use the tool, more info than the article previously posted. Any body that wants it, or if someone wanted to post it into this thread for me, send me a pm with your e-mail addy and I can send it to you. These are very nice tools

Boosted


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Chappy, there were a few guys on here that were looking for one of those tool sets. I wouldn't mind picking up a couple of them. It is the best tool set that I have found for working on T-jets. pig


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Everyone, thanks! I'll put it up on swap and sell as it is a bit advanced for my skills. I'll take offers for a few days and see what happens.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

There are some photos of this tool in use, and an email address (which I didn't try) for the manufacturer on the *How to Build a Fray Car *feature at
http://www.bat-jet.com/webspot/fraycar.html


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Chappy & Al the PDF is on its way, feel free to use it for the group

Boosted


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you Boosted, got it.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

alpink said:


> ask sgrig about the value of this set of tools.


It has been a very important addition to my arsenal of tools! One of the best and most used in my array of weapons!!!

JS


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

chappy2 said:


> Thank you Boosted, got it.


Good deal, I think Al is trying to figure out how to get the file posted in the thread. 

Boosted


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

the tools are great to work with, Lendell


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Boosted, if it's cool with you I'm happy to pop the file on my RapidShare account and post a link here (assuming that is allowed and I think it is?). PM sent.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Yes it allowed. thanks Jisp


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i,m pretty sure that if a ufo crashed in the u.p. of michigan our man chappy could recover it,reverse engineer it and make us all new rides! he,s a true credit to our hobby!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hope Jisp is able. I can post either code or jibberish paragraphs that don't align.
I could edit all the pics out (they don't show anyway) to get the paragraphs to line up, but that is no guarantee anyway and is quite time consuming.
in any case, I could snail mail anyone a photocopy of the real/originals who can afford a first class stamp.
again, I have full confidence in Jisp.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Emailed files to Jisp, hopefully he can get the PDF loaded for people to view.

Boosted


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

The _SCM Performance Tjet Blueprint Pack_ instructions come in two flavours, .PDF or .DOC (MS Word). Thanks Boosted and thanks FCB for confirming. Info like this is timeless and deserves to be shared!

.PDF: http://rapidshare.com/share/EBE74A538E022372FA3E8BE3A380BCCA

.DOC: http://rapidshare.com/share/5D6222B37AD760ECCEFECA101855E5DE

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## ninjatek (Oct 29, 2010)

Any progress on the development of this tool?


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

ninjatek said:


> Any progress on the development of this tool?


I have about 1/2 the components made for 12 sets.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Sounds interesting! I'd like info on how to acquire and use the tool set.


----------



## ninjatek (Oct 29, 2010)

chappy2 said:


> I have about 1/2 the components made for 12 sets.


Glad to hear of the progress. Hopefully I will be able to get one when
they are done. Keep us informed.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I also would be interested in one of these sets.


Rob


----------

